# bonding?



## Gothy (Feb 16, 2011)

hey guys

Ive had birds for years, only budgies indoors.
I got my first tiel last week, I think its a she.

I've been talking to her in her cage all week, and she seems to be friendly i can get my face close to her. But I've tried just leaving my hand in the cage door to get used to, but she doesn't like it.

I left her cage door open the past few days and she's come out onto a perch, but today she has gone one step further and tried flying 

I really want her to step up, but I need some advice, I've only had 2 tame birds.
I havn't tired holding millet yet, and offering it to her, but shes not as keen on millet as my budgies.

please help, any comments are greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a video you should try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q it will help you


----------



## Gothy (Feb 16, 2011)

Well with the help of millet, i've managed to coax her onto a stick/perch. - which she is now comfortable with going on.
I've had her on my shoulder from the stick perch, its looking good 
She 'tests' my finger with her foot, then backs off.
Can always try more tomorrow


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Keep trying and she will get used to you


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome progress! Keep doing these small things. If she is testing your finger with her foot that is a huge leap, if she does more that's great but don't push her if she's uncomfortable.


----------

